# Grandiosa galeria de fotos de zorrones inglesas en nochevieja



## Feriri88 (1 Ene 2020)

El Daily Mail nos ofrece este primer dia del año una selección de decorosas y acrisoladas rosas inglesas que junto con elegantes y refinados jóvenes compiten con el concierto desde el Musikverain de Viena como imagen de la grandeza alcanzada por la civilización occidental


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Ene 2020)

30 minutos en el horno y ya lista para comer





January the thirst! NYE revellers ring in the roaring Twenties


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Ene 2020)

¿Civilización? ¿dónde?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Ene 2020)

están de buen año las cabronas


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Ene 2020)

Me producen pesadillas.


----------



## GarciaBarbon (1 Ene 2020)

Make Britain Great again!!


----------



## martingala (1 Ene 2020)

Hasta los nuncafollistas de burbuja podrían follar con las inglesas.


----------



## EGO (1 Ene 2020)

Norma nº 1: no dar de beber a un anglosajon despues de las 20:00.


----------



## Blink (1 Ene 2020)

¿No tienen familia? ¿O amigas? ¿Alguien que les diga que esa ropa y esas pintas son horrorosas?


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Ene 2020)

GarciaBarbon dijo:


> Make Britain Great again!!​




Parecen las hermanas Bennet visitando al señor Darcy en orgullo y prejuicio


----------



## Oso Amoroso (1 Ene 2020)

Dios bendiga el Brexit.


----------



## Goldman (1 Ene 2020)

Respecto a la de blanco de la primera foto, me casaba con ella y le hacia 5 hijos hispanoingleses.


----------



## K-KABOOM (1 Ene 2020)

Todo el que haya vivido en UK, y en concreto en Londres, y que sea medio civilizado, jamás ha entendido cómo a temperaturasde casi 0 grados las tías de farra vestían como las de arriba, toda la peña arreciada por el frío y la humedad, y todas ellas con el higo al aire...

Supongo que las pulmonías y enfermedades pulmonares es algo muy común en UK...

Eso sí, son verdaderas máquinas de vicio... y os lo digo por experiencia

S2 y buena suerte


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Ene 2020)

martingala dijo:


> Hasta los nuncafollistas de burbuja podrían follar con las inglesas.



Tampoco te pases.


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Ene 2020)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Todo el que haya vivido en UK, y en concreto en Londres, y que sea medio civilizado, jamás ha entendido cómo a temperaturasde casi 0 grados las tías de farra vestían como las de arriba, toda la peña arreciada por el frío y la humedad, y todas ellas con el higo al aire...
> 
> Supongo que las pulmonías y enfermedades pulmonares es algo muy común en UK...
> 
> ...



Es un país de borrachos y de sucias taberneras. Piratas y putones buscando que las jubilen


----------



## hartman2 (1 Ene 2020)

GarciaBarbon dijo:


> Make Britain Great again!!​



un mangina y cuatro zorrones gordas de que me suena?????


----------



## Walter Sobchak (1 Ene 2020)

Zorrones ingleses, valga la redundancia.


----------



## Apuleyo (1 Ene 2020)

ni con un puto palo a la menos guarra de todas ellas


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (1 Ene 2020)

He visto salchichas podridas con mejor aspecto.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (1 Ene 2020)

Parecen limpitas

Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Epinikion (1 Ene 2020)

martingala dijo:


> Hasta los nuncafollistas de burbuja podrían follar con las inglesas.



¿Es que no conoces las trepidantes aventuras de Desesperanzado?


----------



## dark.lekker (1 Ene 2020)

Tal vez soy marica pero que feas se me hacen todas


----------



## ansite59 (1 Ene 2020)

Hay muy buen ambiente en la City


----------



## Burbunvencido (1 Ene 2020)

Goldman dijo:


> Respecto a la de blanco de la primera foto, me casaba con ella y le hacia 5 hijos hispanoingleses.



¡Zoofílico!


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Ene 2020)

Lo único que no se les puede reprochar es que al menos intentan vestirse con feminidad para gustar a los hombres.

Evidentemente fracasan, pero al menos lo intentan, al contrario que muchas de "nuestras" bigotudas.


----------



## Goldman (1 Ene 2020)

Burbunvencido dijo:


> ¡Zoofílico!



Pues yo melafo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Ene 2020)

Yo, honestamente, veo en ellas muchas cosas malas (que tienen tambien las bigos) pero algunas mejores.

Es decir, en lo malo no superan a las españolas, pero al menos tienen cosas mejores


----------



## Cane-flauto (1 Ene 2020)

Los diplomaticos venecianos enemigos del papado con Francrsco Zorci (hamonia mundi) a la cabeza y haciendo tadem con los judíos borraron toda huella de catolicismo e inventaron el anglicanismo, lepra y maldición para ellos, algún día despertarán.


----------



## Teuro (1 Ene 2020)

hartman2 dijo:


> un mangina y cuatro zorrones gordas de que me suena?????



Pero estas no le cantarán a él lo del "El violador eres tú", sino "El violado eres tú".


----------



## KUTRONIO (1 Ene 2020)

Esas son las chonis, las verdaderas inglesas no están al alcance de un español con salario moda de 16.500 euros brutos anuales en 14 pagas


----------



## HATE (1 Ene 2020)

Su belleza esta a la altura de la de su pais.


----------



## patroclus (1 Ene 2020)

Eso no son mujeres, son zorras.


----------



## damnit (1 Ene 2020)

El 75% de esas de las fotos son madres de más de un hijo más que posiblemente.

Cada cual que se pinte el cuadro.


----------



## DIGITVS (1 Ene 2020)

Un clásico del Daily Mail.


----------



## allan smithee (1 Ene 2020)

GarciaBarbon dijo:


> ​



Tremenda foto. Seguro que basan su visión en el movimiento de la presa.


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Ene 2020)

Occidente se va a la mierda


----------



## DigitalMarketer (1 Ene 2020)

Tienen toda mi admiración, enseñar las lorzas para seducir a sus machos británicos estando a 0 grados tiene mucho merito.


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Ene 2020)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Esas son las chonis, las verdaderas inglesas no están al alcance de un español con salario moda de 16.500 euros brutos anuales




El 70% son chonis
Un 20% son pijas clasistas pero que comparten con las anteriores el gusto de pintarse como puertas y ser unos zorrones (aunque miran la cartera y apellidos)
Quizá un 10% de normales


----------



## bullish consensus (1 Ene 2020)

han sacado a pipa middletown de entre esa bazofia?


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Ene 2020)

damnit dijo:


> El 75% de esas de las fotos son madres de más de un hijo más que posiblemente.
> 
> Cada cual que se pinte el cuadro.




White trash y muchas de ellas con padre negro.

Casi mejor pocos y de calidad


----------



## K... (1 Ene 2020)

La decadencia de occidente


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Ene 2020)

bullish consensus dijo:


> han sacado a pipa middletown de entre esa bazofia?




Esa acabo con el hijo de un lord multimillonario 

Ella y su hermana han sido educadas por su madre para zorrear al alto nivel

Su hermano james confesó este año que padecía depresión. Normal. Sin objetivo en la vida. Sus hermanas fueron educadas para cazar. Él no. No sabe que hacer


----------



## bullish consensus (1 Ene 2020)

"el amanecer del PAPO"
la película que te hará helar la sanjre
estas tía son putas putas, ya desde crías, lo sé polque lo e sentio nel pexo, nada que reprochar, porque al menos culminan sus tretas estilo youporn sin ningún reparo y sin arrepentirse y mandarte entre rejas a las pocas horas.
ahora compárese con las bigotudas patrias.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (1 Ene 2020)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Occidente se va a la mierda



No, no se va a la mierda. Ya se ha ido, que es distinto.


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Ene 2020)

Lady Kitty spencer, sobrina de diana e hija del conde Spencer.

29 añitos. Su novio un millonario de 65.
Es otra forma británica de zorrear


----------



## Hogos Berde (1 Ene 2020)

...algunos vestidos de esos solo salen pasando por camara hiperbarica. 


O amputando.


----------



## jus (1 Ene 2020)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Todo el que haya vivido en UK, y en concreto en Londres, y que sea medio civilizado, jamás ha entendido cómo a temperaturasde casi 0 grados las tías de farra vestían como las de arriba, toda la peña arreciada por el frío y la humedad, y todas ellas con el higo al aire...
> 
> Supongo que las pulmonías y enfermedades pulmonares es algo muy común en UK...
> 
> ...



Maquinas de vicio?


----------



## escabel (1 Ene 2020)

hartman2 dijo:


> un mangina y cuatro zorrones gordas de que me suena?????



No es un mandinga, es un British.


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (1 Ene 2020)

Jojojo hace poco ya hubo un hilo mítico con fotos de este tipo. Habrá que estar atentos a este periódico en las fechas señaladas para recibir en vena una buena y reconfortante dosis de auténtica white trash británica de máxima pureza.





TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Tampoco te pases.



Que sí joder, ánimo, que allí incluso tu podrías. Pero si ya vas con ese ánimo, pues empiezas en desventaja, claro.


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Ene 2020)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> No, no se va a la mierda. Ya se ha ido, que es distinto.



Digamos que se está yendo desde hace unos años, pero todavía queda mucho camino por recorrer. Esto que estamos viviendo nos parecerá el jardín del Edén dentro de 5 o 10 años.


----------



## gonzalo11 (1 Ene 2020)

vivií en Dublin hace 16 años y os puedo decir que a todas estas les llega el muro al cumplir los 20 (que ya tendrán 2 hijos mínimo)


----------



## GarciaBarbon (1 Ene 2020)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Esa acabo con el hijo de un lord multimillonario
> 
> Ella y su hermana han sido educadas por su madre para zorrear al alto nivel
> 
> Su hermano james confesó este año que padecía depresión. Normal. Sin objetivo en la vida. Sus hermanas fueron educadas para cazar. Él no. No sabe que hacer



pues que lo coloquen en el consejo de administracion de un par de aseguradoras de la city.

que aprenda de este:


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ene 2020)

*Son celebraciones al dios BACO, a Dionisio
Son patrones milenarios que se repiten en la actualidad sin que nadie sepa de donde vienen. 
Este tipo de fiestas no existe en el mundo musulmán. Ellos giran en torno a la Meca, se marean igual , pero no dejan todo vomitado. 
*
Dioniso era inspirador de la locura ritual y el éxtasis. Un personaje importante de la mitología griega. Aunque los orígenes geográficos de su culto son desconocidos, casi todas las tragedias lo presentan como «extranjero» 
es conocido como el ‘Libertador’ (Eleuterio), liberando a uno de su ser normal, mediante la locura, el éxtasis o el vino.2 La misión divina de Dioniso era mezclar la música del aulós y dar final al cuidado y la preocupación.3 Los investigadores han discutido la relación de Dioniso con el «culto de las almas» y su capacidad para presidir la comunicación entre los vivos y los muertos.
Dioniso - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Saturnales - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Otrasvidas (1 Ene 2020)

La del vestido rosa es hezpañola.El rictus de estar esnifando un paquete de estiércol la delata.


----------



## Elcyber (1 Ene 2020)

Ver archivo adjunto 207580

La mejor de todas las fotos.. 
Melafo aunque haya brexit 



La foto inclusiva de la noche.
Eso tiene más pinta de hombre que Pablo Iglesias.
Ver archivo adjunto 207584


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Ene 2020)

Elcyber dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 207580
> 
> La mejor de todas las fotos..
> Melafo aunque haya brexit
> ...




En realidad se llama Manolo y es de Benavente


----------



## Tales (1 Ene 2020)

Menudo pozo infernal son las islas británicas, es superior a mis fuerzas.


----------



## Freedomfighter (1 Ene 2020)

con salvadas excepciones vaya menuda mierda de ADN que tienen las britonas, más que Uk eso parece Mordor......


----------



## Vamosya (1 Ene 2020)

DIGITVS dijo:


> Un clásico del Daily Mail.



A mi me sorprende que no le caigan demandas al periódico en cuestión.


----------



## Lord Vader (1 Ene 2020)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Supongo que las pulmonías y enfermedades pulmonares es algo muy común en UK...



Y viendo esas fotos, las ETS seguramente también.


----------



## K-KABOOM (1 Ene 2020)

jus dijo:


> Maquinas de vicio?



Yessssssssssss, lo que se viene conociendo como verdaderas guarras que no dicen que no a absolutamente nada de nada... así acaban... viviendo de benefits y con más churumbeles que los calés patrios..., pero yo siempre he dicho que si no te has follado a una UKana y a una Francesota... no has vivido la vida  ahhhhhhhhhhh y las orientales puffff

S2 y buena suerte


----------



## K-KABOOM (1 Ene 2020)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Y viendo esas fotos, las ETS seguramente también.



Acaso lo dudas???

Cases of *sexually* transmitted infections are *increasing* in *England*. In 2018, there were 447,694 new diagnoses of STIs, a 5% *increase* on the 422,147 in 2017. Gonorrhoea *increased* the most - by 26% to 56,259 cases, the largest number since 1978. ... chlamydia (218,095 cases, 49% of all new STI diagnoses)4 jun. 2019
*Sex diseases on the rise in England - BBC News*

https://www.bbc.co.uk › news › health-48509969


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Ene 2020)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Todo el que haya vivido en UK, y en concreto en Londres, y que sea medio civilizado, jamás ha entendido cómo a temperaturasde casi 0 grados las tías de farra vestían como las de arriba, toda la peña arreciada por el frío y la humedad, y todas ellas con el higo al aire...
> 
> Supongo que las pulmonías y enfermedades pulmonares es algo muy común en UK...
> 
> ...



Porque son grados fahrenheit.


----------



## elbaranda (1 Ene 2020)

Menudo aliento a alcohol y cigarrillos deben de tener. Todo eso acompañados de conversaciónes a gritos diciendo fuck o shit en cada frase 

Eso es Londres o algún territorio de ultramar en el Caribe? Porque alucino como pueden ir así vestidas con ese asqueroso clima


----------



## Azog el Profanador (1 Ene 2020)

Joder, menuda fauna, algunas tienen cara de hombre XD


----------



## Oso Amoroso (1 Ene 2020)

Jorge_24 dijo:


> Joder, menuda fauna, algunas tienen cara de hombre XD



Hasta un vasco pondria pegas a mojar el pizarrin con alguna de esas.


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Ene 2020)

El Baranda dijo:


> Menudo aliento a alcohol y cigarrillos deben de tener. Todo eso acompañados de conversaciónes a gritos diciendo fuck o shit en cada frase
> 
> Eso es Londres o algún territorio de ultramar en el Caribe? Porque alucino como pueden ir así vestidas con ese asqueroso clima




Las imágenes son una mezcla de varias ciudades británicas. Londres, Leeds, Manchester....


Bueno a veces por aquí también veo a niñatas ir en minishorts por León a 10 grados en octubre


----------



## JuanMacClane (1 Ene 2020)

Pillo sitio, es pa un trabajo del cole


----------



## fvckCatalonia (1 Ene 2020)

Resultado de 50 anyos de madresolterismo. Que podia salir mal?


----------



## K-KABOOM (1 Ene 2020)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Hasta un vasco pondria pegas a mojar el pizarrin con alguna de esas.



Más de una de esas tumba a un vasco sin pestañear..., bebiendo me refiero... menudas máquinas del bebercio que son


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Ene 2020)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> Resultado de 50 anyos de madresolterismo. Que podia salir mal?



Resultado de 50 años de vida fácil y sobreprotección.


----------



## hortera (1 Ene 2020)

Son las mujeres mas guapas del mundo despues de las nordicas, probablemente


----------



## Yndvurain (1 Ene 2020)

Lo típico que también vemos en zonas turísticas. Gordas borrachas rodeadas de buitres negroides.


----------



## J-Z (1 Ene 2020)

poned fotos de las charos patrias saliendo anoche, creo que las superan

empezando por esta payasa:


----------



## Azog el Profanador (1 Ene 2020)

La del vestido rosa tiene más rabo que el Diablo. La cara del tío que va detrás es un poema, en plan "donde coño me he metido"


----------



## K-KABOOM (1 Ene 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Porque son grados fahrenheit.



Llámales X, hace un puto frio húmedo de cojones, ir así es de gilipollas literalmente


----------



## K-KABOOM (1 Ene 2020)

Jorge_24 dijo:


> La del vestido rosa tiene más rabo que el Diablo. La cara del tío que va detrás es un poema, en plan "donde coño me he metido"



surprise surprise!!!!!!!!!, el pavo debe de ser sir Lancelot, que lo llamarán si la lian (que lo harán) y acabará con la jeta partida sin haber tocado pelo en toda la noche, salvo el sujetar las cabezas en el vomitorio que escojan


----------



## Yndvurain (1 Ene 2020)

Nótese el mismo puto tatuaje en las dos de la foto anterior.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ene 2020)

"Ni siquiera una copa al día": lo que dice sobre el consumo de alcohol el mayor estudio sobre enfermedad y muerte del mundo
*"Ni siquiera una copa al día": lo que dice sobre el consumo de alcohol el mayor estudio sobre enfermedad y muerte del mundo*
El estudio G_lobal Burden of Disease_ es la mayor y más detallada investigación sobre las causas de enfermedad y muerte en el mundo, y sus datos analizan también los niveles de consumo de alcohol y su impacto sobre la salud de la población en 195 países. 
En 2016 tomar alcohol fue *el principal factor de riesgo de muerte prematura y discapacidad para las personas entre los 15 y los 49 años* y su consumo está ligado a la décima parte de todas las muertes de ese grupo demográfico.
Por eso si bien los investigadores admiten que beber moderadamente puede proteger ligeramente de algunas cardiopatías, (como señalaron algunos estudios en el pasado), *los riesgos combinados* de desarrollar cáncer, lesiones y otras enfermedades asociadas al consumo de alcohol s*uperan ampliamente esos posibles beneficios*.
El alcohol, acorralado: afirman que ni siquiera el consumo moderado es saludable

Cómo comprender los trastornos por consumo de alcohol y su tratamiento


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (1 Ene 2020)

Pero de verdad es facil follar alli?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (1 Ene 2020)

Gordas putas y borrachas


----------



## -Alexia- (1 Ene 2020)

Jorge_24 dijo:


> La del vestido rosa tiene más rabo que el Diablo. La cara del tío que va detrás es un poema, en plan "donde coño me he metido"



Vaya foto, vaya grupo de chonis y parece que lleven manchurrones de pis sucio en las piernas.


----------



## K-KABOOM (1 Ene 2020)

Hasta_los_huevos_ dijo:


> Pero de verdad es facil follar alli?



sÍ, PERO OJO HAS DE HABLAR MUY BIEN INGLES, sino eres un puto outsider.... y ni caso te harán

NOTA: Yo hace mucho que regresé solo puedo hablar de mis tiempos, no los de ahora, pero en los míos era muuuuuuuuuuy sencillo tengo hasta a un colega que se caso con una..., en mis tiempos las farras wappas eran en la embajada de USA  creo que eran todos los miercoles y había muy buen material

S2


----------



## -Alexia- (1 Ene 2020)

Roland de Gilead dijo:


> Nótese el mismo puto tatuaje en las dos de la foto anterior. El que niegue la naturaleza borrega de las mujeres está ciego o tiene un gran problema de adoctrinamiento progre.



Y si lo ves de lejos parece un liquido mugriento que les baja por las piernas. Parece suciedad.


----------



## Chortina Premium (1 Ene 2020)

Ja, ja, ja..... Vaya gremlins, aunque algunas están follables


----------



## Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ (1 Ene 2020)

solo de ver las fotos creo que he pillado gonorrea, lúes, herpes y sidrac bitxero


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (1 Ene 2020)

Pues una mujer que se esfuerza en agradar a los hombres creo que es algo que hay que valorar, mejor que sean un poco zorrillas que feminazis con el pelo corto y pantalones.

Este hilo me ha recordado que hace años me ligué a una inglesa de York con un buen par de jamones de idem y medio borracha, o sea, como esas...


----------



## FernandoEsteso (1 Ene 2020)

Me las follaba a todas , a todas !


----------



## finkbrau (1 Ene 2020)

Y lo cómodas que van, qué? 

Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ironpipo (1 Ene 2020)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Todo el que haya vivido en UK, y en concreto en Londres, y que sea medio civilizado, jamás ha entendido cómo a temperaturasde casi 0 grados las tías de farra vestían como las de arriba, toda la peña arreciada por el frío y la humedad, y todas ellas con el higo al aire...
> 
> Supongo que las pulmonías y enfermedades pulmonares es algo muy común en UK...
> 
> ...



Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas coñe


----------



## Agilipollado (1 Ene 2020)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 207579



Ostras, dos focas del Támesis... y yo que creia que estaban extintas... supongo que la de enmedio es la de Greenpeace que las está rescatando.


----------



## Perchas (1 Ene 2020)

A UK he ido cuando por obligaci¡ón no habia mas cojones, un pais al que detesto, el modo de actuar de sus ciudadanoss es tramposa, fulera, no puedes fiarte de ellos bajo ningun concepto, te traicoonaran siempre.

Mi exsocio ingles tenia una hija del estilo de estas guarras que han publicado sus fotos, un puton bervenero que se follaba a media empresa, ni me imagino ahora con doce años más. ¡¡ Que horrorosa debe estar!!


----------



## kabeljau (1 Ene 2020)

Yo creo que son zorrastrones de Las Ramblas de allí.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (1 Ene 2020)

Si solo sacan fotos de chonis, qué vais a esperar.


----------



## secuestrado (1 Ene 2020)

Qué asco!


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (1 Ene 2020)

Son sus costumbres y tal.


----------



## jus (1 Ene 2020)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Yessssssssssss, lo que se viene conociendo como verdaderas guarras que no dicen que no a absolutamente nada de nada... así acaban... viviendo de benefits y con más churumbeles que los calés patrios..., pero yo siempre he dicho que si no te has follado a una UKana y a una Francesota... no has vivido la vida  ahhhhhhhhhhh y las orientales puffff
> 
> S2 y buena suerte



que cabrín, yo no he catado nada de eso, sí del este y panchitas, en fin, es lo que hay cada uno lo que ha podido


----------



## Chortina Premium (1 Ene 2020)

Esta es la Maje britihs... La cara del panocha pagafantas no tiene precio


----------



## Chortina Premium (1 Ene 2020)

Y estas son súcubos hijas del mismísimo Pazuzu


----------



## sintripulacion (1 Ene 2020)

K... dijo:


> La decadencia de occidente



Sus abuelos, según una encuesta, hace tiempo que se dieron cuenta de que habían luchado en el bando equivocado.


----------



## Mineroblanco (1 Ene 2020)

Sí, sí, muchas risas, pero los jovencitos ingleses follan con mujeres con una belleza... vosotros seguramente no vais a follar con mujeres tan guapas en vuestra vida, como no sea pagando, y a veces ni pagando.


----------



## Mineroblanco (1 Ene 2020)

Esas van a una disco española y los nuncafollers españoles las duchan con fanta sabor naranja.


----------



## Rumplestinski (1 Ene 2020)

Reptiles pérfidas en su habitual ambiente, nada que objetar pues.


----------



## Ming I (1 Ene 2020)

Es que en esa isla satánica no conocen los guardarropas en las discotecas?
Ahora ya veo porqué no folló Desesperanzado ,creo que trabajaba en el guardarropa y entre las mas cerdas ninguna lleva abrigo.


----------



## Pio Pio (1 Ene 2020)

PE-TAR-DAS, tiene traducción en ingles?.


----------



## uberales (1 Ene 2020)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Sí, sí, muchas risas, pero los jovencitos ingleses follan con mujeres con una belleza... vosotros seguramente no vais a follar con mujeres tan guapas en vuestra vida, como no sea pagando, y a veces ni pagando.



Pues menudo gusto que gastas para decir semejante gilipollez. ¿Has estado alguna vez en países anglosajones europeos? Yo lo dudo.


----------



## little hammer (1 Ene 2020)

Ahhhh Inglaterra, uno de los templos de la judeada desde el siglo XVIII. Eso son los 1700's. Si, antes de su gloriosa era imperial ya estaban comprados y lo han estado siempre.

Como no ivan a ser un de los mejores escaparates del NWO.

Un país donde tienen una oleada de crimen provocado por moronegrada. No solo terrorismo. Londres ha superado a NY en homicidios. Y mientras la policía metiéndole paquetes a peña por "tweets islamofobicos".

Donde la policía de una ciudad de provincias se dedica a sacarse fotos de postureo con sus agentes multirraciales para ser los " campeones de la diversidad", en vez de perseguir y arrestar a una banda de violadores moros de menores.

Donde sale una payasa en la TV diciendo que el aire acondicionado es machista.

Donde a un presentador de TV fue acusado de violación por una tía que se le amorró de buena gana a la polla porque ella "en realidad no quería y tu tendrías que haber prestado atención a mis mensajes no verbales"

Donde recibieron a Donald Trump con la canción "American Idiot" de Grindey.

Ahí lo tienes. Un campo de cultivo ideal para feminismo, anti rasismo, ecologismo borreguismo, empoderamiento de mujeres (aka ser una borracha y comportarte como si tuvieses 16 años teniendo 37), islam es religión de paz.....en fin.....y eso q tienen al UKIP.

Y volviendo al tema que nos atañe. Las inglesas no siempre fueron así.

He aquí mi recopilación. *Mujeres inglesas de antes y de ahora vamos.*

Oprimidas salvajemente por "The Patriarchy":








VS


Empoderadas liberadas del yugo que no les dejaba progresar.

Ver archivo adjunto 207570
Ver archivo adjunto 207571
Ver archivo adjunto 207572
Ver archivo adjunto 207573
Ver archivo adjunto 207574
Ver archivo adjunto 207575
Ver archivo adjunto 207576
Ver archivo adjunto 207577
Ver archivo adjunto 207578
Ver archivo adjunto 207579



Pd: a mi me gustan mas las alemanas. Estan mas buenas.


----------



## AMP (1 Ene 2020)

Si el bueno de Jack levantase la cabeza se ponía las botas. Se le iban a mellar los bisturíes.


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (1 Ene 2020)

Según mi experiencia:

A favor de las británicas:
- son desinhibidas
- son divertidas
- Pagan sus consumiciones

En contra:
- pile áspera y lechosa
- bastante guarras, no se lavan
- no te puedes fiar de ellas, a la primera de cambio te dejan tirado 
- beben como peces


----------



## se_te_ve_la_burbu (1 Ene 2020)

La que está liando el Brexit.


----------



## Largo Caballero (1 Ene 2020)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 207580
> Ver archivo adjunto 207581
> Ver archivo adjunto 207582
> Ver archivo adjunto 207583
> ...



3 que están bn el resto GORDAS

La ultima es un trap


----------



## Largo Caballero (1 Ene 2020)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Todo el que haya vivido en UK, y en concreto en Londres, y que sea medio civilizado, jamás ha entendido cómo a temperaturasde casi 0 grados las tías de farra vestían como las de arriba, toda la peña arreciada por el frío y la humedad, y todas ellas con el higo al aire...
> 
> Supongo que las pulmonías y enfermedades pulmonares es algo muy común en UK...
> 
> ...



Yo me he apretado a una inglesa y si, follan DPM yo mejor claro pero ellas bn.


----------



## perrosno (1 Ene 2020)

Goder, salvo 1 ó 2, para todas hace falta arpón


----------



## Efraim (1 Ene 2020)

Este tipo imágenes ya es un clásico. Es la deriva de la _working class_ en muchos países, pero quizá especialmente en UK. Allí produce chavs, en USA rednecks y en España chonis. Son los perdedores del capitalismo global avanzado viviendo el carpe diem desde la sospecha (acertada) de que lo que les espera después de los años de juventud es una puta mierda.


----------



## Nico (1 Ene 2020)

Unas pocas, follables.

La gran mayoría... la explicación visual de por qué dejaron de ser un Imperio de clase mundial.


----------



## Il Corvo (1 Ene 2020)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Y si lo ves de lejos parece un liquido mugriento que les baja por las piernas. Parece suciedad.



Eso es el meado o esperma corriendo por el spray tan, el bronceado falso ese que se ponen.


----------



## belerofont (1 Ene 2020)

Efraim dijo:


> Este tipo imágenes ya es un clásico. Es la deriva de la _working class_ en muchos países, pero quizá especialmente en UK. Allí produce chavs, en USA rednecks y en España chonis. Son los perdedores del capitalismo global avanzado viviendo el carpe diem desde la sospecha (acertada) de que lo que les espera después de los años de juventud es una puta mierda.



al menos los canis españoles tienen cierta dignidad hija putesca


----------



## Teuro (1 Ene 2020)

Son las mujeres que de niñas oían la las Spice Girls. Era de esperar.


----------



## Hogos Berde (1 Ene 2020)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Vaya foto, vaya grupo de chonis y parece que lleven manchurrones de pis sucio en las piernas.



Es el autobronceador, que piensan que les da un tono natural y veraniego , pero es como restregarse con cheetos.


----------



## 917 (1 Ene 2020)

Alguna hay muy follable...¿no?


----------



## Efraim (1 Ene 2020)

Teuro dijo:


> Son las mujeres que de niñas oían la las Spice Girls. Era de esperar.



No, esto es otra generación. Las que oían a las Spice a finales de los 90 se quedaron preñadas hace bastante, y muchas de ellas podrían ser madres de alguna de éstas.


----------



## nx- (1 Ene 2020)

Ojo que alli la hipergamia esta bastante disparada, quizas no tanto como en España pero todas esas tendras tambien una exigencias brutales.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (1 Ene 2020)

la tele esta muy bien, el marisco bueno, el humor excelente.


----------



## D4sser (1 Ene 2020)

El contexto no obstante está muy filtrado, parece que todas las mujeres inglesas son orcos gordinflones y no es así. Las guapas deben de salir por otros lugares.


----------



## Papo de luz (1 Ene 2020)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Esta es la Maje britihs... La cara del panocha pagafantas no tiene precio



La de la dercha esta buenisima.


----------



## RvD (1 Ene 2020)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> están de buen año las cabronas



Es que meriendan fuerte...


----------



## damnit (1 Ene 2020)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Y estas son súcubos hijas del mismísimo Pazuzu



no, esto son legionarios de los tercios viejos vestidos de lagarteranas


----------



## Giles Amaury (1 Ene 2020)

little hammer dijo:


> Ahhhh Inglaterra, uno de los templos de la judeada desde el siglo XVIII. Eso son los 1700's. Si, antes de su gloriosa era imperial ya estaban comprados y lo han estado siempre.
> 
> Como no ivan a ser un de los mejores escaparates del NWO.
> 
> ...



Donde hacen una serie sobre la _Iliada_ y Aquiles es negro:







Donde hacen un documental/serie sobre la conquista normanda de 1066 y uno de los normandos es negro:


----------



## Wanijei (1 Ene 2020)

No veo especiales diferencias con cualquier boda working class hispanistana donde garrulas combinan trajes de ese tipo con lorzas y tatuajes demigrantes


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (1 Ene 2020)

De las británicas chonis me llama la atención los pocos complejos que tienen de ponerse cualquier cosa aunque les quede como una patada. 
La mayoría van tan embutidas que parece que van a explotar en cualquier momento.


----------



## -Alexia- (1 Ene 2020)

Papo de luz dijo:


> La de la dercha esta buenisima.



Sí que es muy guapa, yo también lo había pensado.
Tiene un aire a Megan Fox.


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Ene 2020)

Además de tener una cámara parlamentaria con nobles y obispos
Además de tener aún religión de estado
Además de no tener constitucion
Además de tener colonias


Creo recordar que UK no tiene una Policía Nacional. Solo de ciudades y condados. 
Las creaciones de policías para todo el estado fue algo que definió los estados liberales del XIX.

UK es un dinosaurio administrativo


----------



## Suprimo (1 Ene 2020)




----------



## Feriri88 (1 Ene 2020)

nxsoria dijo:


> Ojo que alli la hipergamia esta bastante disparada, quizas no tanto como en España pero todas esas tendras tambien una exigencias brutales.




Los chavales de UK son lo más parecido al modelo de "mazazo valenciano"

Rafa mora, encima rubito y ojos azules podría integrarse visualmente en un grupo de ingleses de suburbio


Bueno luego tienen otro tipo que es cuerpo escombro chungo con pinta de macarra pandillero que se viste como un hooligan en 1996


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Ene 2020)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Donde hacen una serie sobre la _Iliada_ y Aquiles es negro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y una versión de los miserables con Javert negro


En la bbc tienen por LEY tener un % de negros y da igual de lo que sea la serie

Seria imposible ver eso en otro país europeo


----------



## little hammer (1 Ene 2020)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Donde hacen una serie sobre la _Iliada_ y Aquiles es negro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A quien le importa el rigor histórico cuando puedes ser políticamente correcto


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Ene 2020)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Donde hacen una serie sobre la _Iliada_ y Aquiles es negro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y una versión de los miserables con Javert negro


En la bbc tienen por LEY tener un % de negros y da igual de lo que sea la serie

Seria imposible ver eso en otro país europeo


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ene 2020)

experimentos hechos con ratas , todas de la misma camada , en las mismas circunstancias viviendo y comiendo juntas, tienen a su disposición bebederos con algún tipo de " licor " y otros con agua... unas ratas solo beben alcohol y otras solo agua y ni prueban en alcohol. Una vez más es una cuestión de química cerebral, nada tiene que ver el sabor ni la costumbre


----------



## Gigatr0n (1 Ene 2020)

Menudos ñordos de tias... ugggh


----------



## eL PERRO (1 Ene 2020)

Que asco. Parecen yinyer y nosequien, las 2 putas de las vegas que se casan con jomer y flanders


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (1 Ene 2020)

Qué horror de mujeres


----------



## Papo de luz (1 Ene 2020)

En Alemania y Francia también salen las mujeres de marcheta en manada todas despendoladas ? Parece ser solamente una costumbre anglo-hispana.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (1 Ene 2020)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Donde hacen una serie sobre la _Iliada_ y Aquiles es negro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y Margarita de Anjou en una serie sobre la guerra de las Dos Rosas


----------



## Papo de luz (1 Ene 2020)

Y la que está en brazos tampoco está mal. A pesar de lo vulgares, politatuadas y zorrones veo mayor nivel de follabilidad en las inglesas que en las españolas.


----------



## apricot (1 Ene 2020)

que puto asco macho


----------



## wintermute81 (1 Ene 2020)

Menudas cerdas repugnanes con lorzas creadas por comer fish and chips y rostbeef.


----------



## sistudey (1 Ene 2020)

Feriri88 dijo:


> El Daily Mail nos ofrece este primer dia del año una selección de decorosas y acrisoladas rosas inglesas que junto con elegantes y refinados jóvenes compiten con el concierto desde el Musikverain de Viena como imagen de la grandeza alcanzada por la civilización occidental
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 207570
> Ver archivo adjunto 207571
> ...



Les faltan el parche y una biblia modificada a su gusto para legitimar su bajeza moral.


----------



## arrpak (1 Ene 2020)

lo que se tienen que follar los british....


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (1 Ene 2020)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Esta es la Maje britihs... La cara del panocha pagafantas no tiene precio



La de negro es un pibón, chavette pero un pibón.


----------



## K-KABOOM (1 Ene 2020)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Y una versión de los miserables con Javert negro
> 
> 
> En la bbc tienen por LEY tener un % de negros y da igual de lo que sea la serie
> ...



Molaria ver un documental de la II GM con Hitler Negro... o Himler, o Churchill!!!!!


----------



## Hermericus (2 Ene 2020)

Vete un Saturday nigth a Camdem y verás un espectáculo de horror.

Manadas de fetos malformados de toda raza y ambos sexos vestidos para disfrutar de la noche.

Un espectáculo muy, muy gore.


----------



## Mineroblanco (2 Ene 2020)

Las españolas son más de mírame y no me toques ni me hables, y de follar ni hablamos. Y las inglesas son más guapas, exceptuando a las andaluzas y las valencianas.


----------



## arehucas (2 Ene 2020)

EGO dijo:


> Norma nº 1: no dar de beber a un anglosajon despues de las 20:00.



En nochevieja sale poca gente de fiesta. Esto me lo dijo una alemana antes de que fuera a su casa a celebrarla. Me dijo que era porque a las seis de la tarde la mayoría ya estaban con el coma etílico. Pensaba que era otra de sus rajadas contra los ingleses , pero cuando fui a su casa en taxi no paré de ver ambulancias corriendo para todas partes. Esa noche vi menos gente de fiesta que nunca. Moraleja, no des de beber a un anglosajón ni antes de las 18h.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (2 Ene 2020)

Pues yo creo que melasfo a todas, sin excepción


----------



## visaman (2 Ene 2020)

Feriri88 dijo:


> El 70% son chonis
> Un 20% son pijas clasistas pero que comparten con las anteriores el gusto de pintarse como puertas y ser unos zorrones (aunque miran la cartera y apellidos)
> Quizá un 10% de normales



y luego estan las que tiene titulo que dan muchísimo por el culo pero de follar poco y mal


----------



## visaman (2 Ene 2020)

no estaría demás abrir otro hilo con las Chonis de USA para ver en todo su esplendor la derroicion chonil del mundo anglosajon


----------



## torio (2 Ene 2020)

UK fue hasta hace poco una potencia colonial y las potencias coloniales necesitan a muchos soldados. Si tenemos en cuenta la extensión de colonias como la India u otras tantas, pues está claro que UK en tiempos imperiales tenía una gran necesidad de soldados, así que lo mejor para tener tropa fue 1º fomentar que las inglesas y cuanto más jóvenes mejor tuviesen muchos hijos, pasando de la moral de casarse y demás. Esos niños sin padres, criados en ambientes pobres o directamente marginales tenían dos caminos llegados a la adolescencia, o la delincuencia con el consiguiente paso por prisión o la orca o apuntarse al ejército y ya está, el círculo se cierra y explica esto que se ven por las calles y que no es más que un producto de ingeniería social puesta al servicio del estado, para que el país tenga muchos soldaditos y puedan ir por el mundo conquistando territorios para expoliarlos y llevarse las riquezas a su puta isla de piratas.

El colonialismo británico se acabó hace ya algún tiempo, pero en la sociedad a calado eso de que las niñas vayas enseñando cacho aunque sea a -12ºC, mucho alcohol para que se desinhibir y follen con el primero que pase y sin condón claro está y no pasa nada. De hecho a España vienen las niñas que se van a casar con sus amigas y su mamá a más o menos eso, es decir, a emborracharse, follar con el primero que pillas y la mamá controlando un poco y también como no, guarreando. 

Pues eso, los ingleses no son más que carne de cañón y su cultura es altamente clasista para que las clases digamos que "normales" no se contaminen con las clases que han sido seleccionadas y diseñadas para como dije, ser carne de cañón.


----------



## CobraSensei (2 Ene 2020)

Feriri88 dijo:


> El Daily Mail nos ofrece este primer dia del año una selección de decorosas y acrisoladas rosas inglesas que junto con elegantes y refinados jóvenes compiten con el concierto desde el Musikverain de Viena como imagen de la grandeza alcanzada por la civilización occidental
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 207570
> Ver archivo adjunto 207571
> ...



Afortunadamente las inglesas no son tan exigentes con los hombres, es decir, no buscan tanto la belleza heteronormativa en el varon... pq si bien algunas son un autentico melafo, otras son ni con un palo. Este segundo grupo, las de no tocar ni con palo, en españa estan rodeadas de pagafantas... intuyo que en el UK no y no tendran tanto remilgos en hablar y tal y cual...


----------



## CobraSensei (2 Ene 2020)

martingala dijo:


> Hasta los nuncafollistas de burbuja podrían follar con las inglesas.



algunas se nota que no hacen ejercicio en cientos de años:

Pros de la british: son menos exigentes con la belleza normativa masculina...
Contras: intuyo que son bastante materialistas con los tios... y que al ser menos exigentes en el folliki estaran con unos y ocn otros (ellos tb) y te pueden pegar cosas


----------



## Gonzalor (2 Ene 2020)

Herr Professor Andyteleco dijo:


> Parecen limpitas
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk



Pero seguramente no lo son. Las inglesas tienen fama de asearse más bien poco.


----------



## CobraSensei (2 Ene 2020)

Prefiero tias asi y tener relaciones sociosexuales mas equilibradas que las españolas con algo mejor cuerpo, o igual, y tener que estar horas y horas picando en el POF, pagar en tinder, o intentar arrimar en pubs y discos y quizas, una vez cada tres meses alguna te de su wassap...

Esas tias estan desenado salir a divertirse y eso incluye pillar cacho aunque sea con un tio de belleza no muy normativa... aqui en españa hasta la mas rolliza aspira a una portada de mensheath...

menshealth o gato...


----------



## Johnny 5 (2 Ene 2020)

¡Que viva Mordor! Que a mí no me engañáis, eso no es UK, eso es Mordor.


----------



## CobraSensei (2 Ene 2020)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Esta es la Maje britihs... La cara del panocha pagafantas no tiene precio



Esos tios en españa NUNCA estarian con mujeres asi ligando en españa... nunca es nunca, va contra el dogma y el codigo de la empoderada!!!!


----------



## CobraSensei (2 Ene 2020)

El salvaje guatemalteco dijo:


> Según mi experiencia:
> 
> A favor de las británicas:
> - son desinhibidas
> ...



Si tienes en cuneta los contras 3 y 4... no hace falta un MFH nunca...


----------



## K-KABOOM (2 Ene 2020)

Hermericus dijo:


> Vete un Saturday nigth a Camdem y verás un espectáculo de horror.
> 
> Manadas de fetos malformados de toda raza y ambos sexos vestidos para disfrutar de la noche.
> 
> Un espectáculo muy, muy gore.



Grandes fiestukis me metí en Camden... vivía en Belsize Park Gardens, a 15 minutos caminando de Camden, un lujazo

Era uno de los sitios más especiales que viví en UK..., brutal


----------



## cortoplacista (2 Ene 2020)

Pues ahí donde veis a estos infraseres el resto del mundo se autodenomina paleto si no usa su idioma o imita su modo de vida


----------



## BGA (2 Ene 2020)

En vez de poner en relieve lo bueno propio se pone en relieve lo malo ajeno. Mal método y muy simplón que solo satisfará al acomplejado y seguirá dejando las legítimas reivindicaciones españolas a la altura moral del idiota acomplejado.

Estas fotos estarían bien ante un ataque a "nuestras señoras". Así, a pelo, lo único que consiguen es lo contrario de lo que se pretende... Si lo que se pretende es en efecto decir que somos una mierda que huele igual de mal que las otras.


----------



## CobraSensei (2 Ene 2020)

arehucas dijo:


> En nochevieja sale poca gente de fiesta. Esto me lo dijo una alemana antes de que fuera a su casa a celebrarla. Me dijo que era porque a las seis de la tarde la mayoría ya estaban con el coma etílico. Pensaba que era otra de sus rajadas contra los ingleses , pero cuando fui a su casa en taxi no paré de ver ambulancias corriendo para todas partes. Esa noche vi menos gente de fiesta que nunca. Moraleja, no des de beber a un anglosajón ni antes de las 18h.



Yo esta nochevieja he notado que salio menos gente. Sali por la tarde a ver a u nos amigos... de 5 a 8, TODOS los bares hasta arriba.
Dps sali a ver a otro amigo a las 2.30... los bares y pubs pues aunque habia gente habia bastante menos... diria que un 60% de lo que habia por la tarde, en su mayoria hombres... las cosas como son.

Creo que salir de noche en segun que fechas se percibe ocmo algo peligroso e inseguro: peleas y alcohol malo... yo mismohace como 4 o 5 años me vi en una pelea sin querer solo por estar al lado, dos chavales que tampoco tenian nada que ver terminaron en el suelo apaleados...

Todos españoles y segun parecio en el juicio todo por culpa de las tias, que con dos copas de mas se contearon mas de la cuenta con desconocidos y sus alfalfas tuvieron que poner orden... yo nos e como las tias se vna con peña asi.


----------



## xvnktt (2 Ene 2020)

¿Por qué no llevan abrigo? No lo entiendo


----------



## IMPULSES (2 Ene 2020)

El salvaje guatemalteco dijo:


> Según mi experiencia:
> 
> A favor de las británicas:
> - son desinhibidas
> ...



desde mi experiencia con ellas 

Pros: 
- Hacen de todo en la cama ....
Contras: 
- El resto...


----------



## mecagoendiez (2 Ene 2020)

no hay ni una que me ponga, solo me las tiraría si voy borracho


----------



## Poseidón (2 Ene 2020)

Con esos cardos casi que mejor ser maricon, por lo menos los tios solo tienen cara de pringaos.


----------



## megamaxi (2 Ene 2020)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Parecen las hermanas Bennet visitando al señor Darcy en orgullo y prejuicio



Cabrón! Me he reido!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ene 2020)

vaya gordinflonas.....


----------



## CobraSensei (2 Ene 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> vaya gordinflonas.....



aqui hay mucho follamodelo....


----------



## Jeb Stuart (2 Ene 2020)

A mi esto me recuerda al archivo de gordas del sexy o no que veia con mis colegas hace 15 años y nos descojonabamos.

Como todo, las foto aprecen cuidadosamente seleccionadas...


----------



## _vOx_ (2 Ene 2020)

Son así durante todos los fines de semana, no porque sea nochevieja, esas escenas y peores se ven de forma normal y ya desde las seis o las siete de la tarde-noche. Que algunos cenan, que ya hay discotecas abiertas, que te puedes ir a tomar un café aún a las 11, es un poco caótico todo a la vez y con gente desfasada, autobuses de dos pisos para fiestas de despedida de solteros, tios enseñando el culo a los viandantes desde lo alto de los buses, Regent Street-Picadilly Circus.-Soho etc es todo un gran circo.


----------



## _vOx_ (2 Ene 2020)

A mí lo que me alucina es la cantidad de alcohol y otras cosas que deben de tomar, así están que se les nota hinchadas, fofas. Tienen malos cuerpos. Pero claro, es que salen así, sin abrigos, ni bufandas... las que sí se ven durante el día, pues por la noche, los pierden. Además, andan muy mal sobre los tacones.


----------



## El TITO KROSKO (2 Ene 2020)




----------



## jus (2 Ene 2020)

Pregunta de un ignorante.

Alli salen mamados pero segun tengo entendido... beber copas es carisimo, encima alli los cubatas los hacen con dosificador.

La duda es... como logran emborracharte entonces? Aqui en España es normal, es mas barato y encima no hay dosificador


----------



## CobraSensei (3 Ene 2020)

jus dijo:


> Pregunta de un ignorante.
> 
> Alli salen mamados pero segun tengo entendido... beber copas es carisimo, encima alli los cubatas los hacen con dosificador.
> 
> La duda es... como logran emborracharte entonces? Aqui en España es normal, es mas barato y encima no hay dosificador



salen contentillos de casa, en los bares beben cerveza mucha y en poco rato...


----------



## George $oros (3 Ene 2020)

Reunión de vírgenes que nunca han salido de fiesta evidenciándolo y haciendo el ridículo y el cobarde sin darse cuenta. Miran a los demás foreros superacojonaditos y van en el mismo sentido buscando a la desesperada aprobación.

¿Y qué creéis que hay en las calles españolas? ¿Ni siquiera os habéis hecho una imagen mental?


----------



## Suprimo (3 Ene 2020)

George $oros dijo:


> Reunión de vírgenes que nunca han salido de fiesta evidenciándolo y haciendo el ridículo y el cobarde sin darse cuenta. Miran a los demás foreros superacojonaditos y van en el mismo sentido buscando a la desesperada aprobación.
> 
> ¿Y qué creéis que hay en las calles españolas? ¿Ni siquiera os habéis hecho una imagen mental?



Buenos trenes, _¡pardiez!_


----------



## Jeb Stuart (3 Ene 2020)

jus dijo:


> Pregunta de un ignorante.
> 
> Alli salen mamados pero segun tengo entendido... beber copas es carisimo, encima alli los cubatas los hacen con dosificador.
> 
> La duda es... como logran emborracharte entonces? Aqui en España es normal, es mas barato y encima no hay dosificador




Se empujan una botella de vodka en casa a chupitos.

Salen ya puestos.


----------



## ajrf (3 Ene 2020)

little hammer dijo:


> A quien le importa el rigor histórico cuando puedes ser políticamente correcto



Todavía recuerdo, aunque es una obra ficticia, la polémica que ha habido en torno a la existencia de una Hermione negra, cuando en las anteriores películas de Harry Potter era Emma Watson.


----------



## ajrf (3 Ene 2020)

George $oros dijo:


> Reunión de vírgenes que nunca han salido de fiesta evidenciándolo y haciendo el ridículo y el cobarde sin darse cuenta. Miran a los demás foreros superacojonaditos y van en el mismo sentido buscando a la desesperada aprobación.
> 
> ¿Y qué creéis que hay en las calles españolas? ¿Ni siquiera os habéis hecho una imagen mental?



Al menos las de esta foto tienen mucho mejor aspecto que muchas de las inglesas que ha puesto el OP.


----------



## little hammer (3 Ene 2020)

ajrf dijo:


> Todavía recuerdo, aunque es una obra ficticia, la polémica que ha habido en torno a la existencia de una Hermione negra, cuando en las anteriores películas de Harry Potter era Emma Watson.



Ya pero Harry Potter es ficción, me la suda realmente.

A mi lo que me parece aberrante es un Shakespeare negro


----------



## Sir Connor (3 Ene 2020)




----------



## Cojón_Vicent (3 Ene 2020)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Esas son las chonis, las verdaderas inglesas no están al alcance de un español con salario moda de 16.500 euros brutos anuales en 14 pagas



Yo voy a beber algo fuerte...


----------



## Sir Connor (3 Ene 2020)




----------



## KUTRONIO (3 Ene 2020)

Cojón_Vicent dijo:


> Yo voy a beber algo fuerte...



Cheers!


----------



## -Alexia- (3 Ene 2020)

George $oros dijo:


> Reunión de vírgenes que nunca han salido de fiesta evidenciándolo y haciendo el ridículo y el cobarde sin darse cuenta. Miran a los demás foreros superacojonaditos y van en el mismo sentido buscando a la desesperada aprobación.
> 
> ¿Y qué creéis que hay en las calles españolas? ¿Ni siquiera os habéis hecho una imagen mental?



Lo que no entenderé es cómo narices ponen las prótesis para qué lleguen casi a la barbilla. Dos balones de reglamento pegados ahí, hubieran quedado más naturales... Lo siento, tenía que decirlo.


----------



## davitin (3 Ene 2020)

Me las follaba a todas, incluidas las gordas.


----------



## Konrad Curze (3 Ene 2020)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lo único que no se les puede reprochar es que al menos intentan vestirse con feminidad para gustar a los hombres.
> 
> Evidentemente fracasan, pero al menos lo intentan, al contrario que muchas de "nuestras" bigotudas.



?Feminidad?

0 clase, visten como putas de polígono en África.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (3 Ene 2020)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Cheers!



Tónica, era tónica. ¡Me voy a "chupar" otra! que tengo la boca seca. Cheers era un bar de una serie de los 90.


----------



## PREDICT (3 Ene 2020)

GarciaBarbon dijo:


> Make Britain Great again!!​




no talegueras


----------



## GorilaCivilzado (7 Ene 2020)

little hammer dijo:


> Ahhhh Inglaterra, uno de los templos de la judeada desde el siglo XVIII. Eso son los 1700's. Si, antes de su gloriosa era imperial ya estaban comprados y lo han estado siempre.
> 
> Como no ivan a ser un de los mejores escaparates del NWO.
> 
> ...



Interesante tu análisis de la mujer inglesa de antes y de ahora. Todo sea dicho vale para cualquier occidental


----------



## Lopedeberga (7 Ene 2020)

Si hacen la película de las descendientes de la familia Monster, las cogen a todas.


----------



## Trilerotrolero (19 Ene 2020)

El chonismo se inventó en los slum de uk después del estreno de grease. Ahora esta extendido al 50% de la población.


----------



## Feriri88 (25 Dic 2020)

Es una pena que este pais de educadas señoritas se vaya de Europa

Representan lo mejor de la cultura occidental


----------



## Don Redondón (25 Dic 2020)

putas de poligono borrachas. Placas de petri con patas, con todas las infecciones sexuales posibles, y una higiene bucal minima.

Follarte eso, es como hacerlo con una yonki


----------



## Don Redondón (25 Dic 2020)

gafas virtuales, fleshlight y te olvidas de crankos de esos.


----------



## Feriri88 (25 Dic 2020)

En una semana veremos si hay galeria este año

Con bozal


----------



## Don Redondón (25 Dic 2020)

Feriri88 dijo:


> En una semana veremos si hay galeria este año
> 
> Con bozal



primero que lleven bragas, luego si eso, ya veremos las mascarillas, que para potar y beber son molestas.


----------



## Feriri88 (25 Dic 2020)

visaman dijo:


> no estaría demás abrir otro hilo con las Chonis de USA para ver en todo su esplendor la derroicion chonil del mundo anglosajon






Pero las chonis usanas blanquitas tienen un poco menos pinta de guarras y mas de futuras madres de familia en Ohio.
En el fondo hay una base mas tradicional.

A parte van mas casuales y se pintan menos


----------



## Ratona001 (25 Dic 2020)

Muchas me recuerdan a Arya la fea esa de juego de Tronos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Dic 2020)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Muchas me recuerdan a Arya la fea esa de juego de Tronos



No es tan fea


----------



## Señor X (25 Dic 2020)

Son feas y contrahechas. Sus cuerpos no tienen feminidad. Lo único que pueden hacer es mostrar muslamen para desviar la mirada, pero ni así.


----------



## perrosno (25 Dic 2020)

Vaya derroición adelantada, estas no llegan ni al muro 

Por cierto esto es del año pasado, a ver en una semana como sorprenden estos piratillas de UK


----------



## GarciaBarbon (25 Dic 2020)

Don Redondón dijo:


> primero que lleven bragas, luego si eso, ya veremos las mascarillas, que para potar y beber son molestas.



Que es peor? cojer una venerea, infeccion bucal, o el p.to coronavirus??

pues prefiero el coronavirus. follarlas con mascarilla en un callejon de Livepool , por detras, y buen condon.

Me gustaria investigar en UK, cuanto de alcohol seria necesario, para perderles el miedo, y que te parezcan lujuriosas para un sexy-time.

_¿how many snaps of booze , or pints of beer; are necesary to look at english girl as the sexiest women?

Cambridge analitica_


----------



## circonita (25 Dic 2020)

Son hijas de piratas, ¿Qué esperabais?


----------



## Don Redondón (25 Dic 2020)

GarciaBarbon dijo:


> Que es peor? cojer una venerea, infeccion bucal, o el p.to coronavirus??
> 
> pues prefiero el coronavirus. follarlas con mascarilla en un callejon de Livepool , por detras, y buen condon.
> 
> ...



el timovirus no te jode para siempre. una de esas lokas te puede hundir


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (25 Dic 2020)

Potorro con aroma a fish& chips.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (25 Dic 2020)

A falta de nuevas fotos se reflota hilo del año pasado, eso sí que es lonchafinismo sano.


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Dic 2020)

que son rotonderas de benidorm?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (7 Ene 2021)

Se las ve muy modisitas y recatadas, seguro que son todas vírgenes.


----------



## MADMAX HACENDADO (7 Ene 2021)

los ingleses y franceses son el virus del mundo ... 

son un error de Dios . 

llevo trabajando 20 años con ellos y no tengo ni una cosa buena que decir de uno .

aun asi estan a millones de kilometros por encima del español medio , ellos no estan indoctrinados a un nivel tan brutal como nosotros , no tienen verguenza en ser nacionalistas , estan orgullosos de ser del pais que son , a pesar de que ellos no tienen ningun motivo objetivo para estarlo ... 
en cada trifulca que he visto , si un español se mete con un ingles , TODOS los ingleses que esten alrededor hacen piña . 
nosotros al reves .


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Ene 2023)

2023









Happy hangover! Revellers wake up with some VERY sore heads


Revellers from Edinburgh to London braved wet and windy conditions to ring in 2023 in the first fully free New Year's Eve celebrations since the Covid-19 pandemic.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## JuanMacClane (3 Ene 2023)

Feriri88 dijo:


> 2023
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siento fascinación por la combinación de microfalda y cara de mollete de las inglesas.


----------



## GarciaBarbon (3 Ene 2023)

hey, han mejorado las "revellers".







so cute....


----------



## Henry Rearden (3 Ene 2023)

GarciaBarbon dijo:


> hey, han mejorado las "revellers".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estas son las futuras esposas de @Desesperanzado


----------



## JuanMacClane (3 Ene 2023)

GarciaBarbon dijo:


> hey, han mejorado las "revellers".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With Pork fury


----------



## fue_fue (4 Ene 2023)

Hilo ya viejo


----------

